# coffee rub?



## pc farmer (Jun 23, 2014)

Anyone try this.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 25, 2014)

My daughter's future father-in-law got me interested in adding coffee to rubs.  He has a coffee rub he uses that is great on ribs.

I haven't tried that particular Trader Joe's commercial coffee rub, but I've made a coffee rub from a recipe I've found online.  I've used it on a pork butt, a couple of chuckies, a brisket, and beef ribs.  It's pretty good and actually seems to enhance the meat better the second day, which is often the case regardless of what rub you use.    

*Texas Coffee-Chipotle rub*

*Ingredients:*
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup black pepper
1/4 cup of finely ground dark coffee
1/4 cup paprika (smoked is preferred but regular is fine)
2 Tbs salt
1 Tbs pasilla chili powder (the only change I made from the original recipe which used chipotle powder)
2 tsp granulated garlic
2 tsp of cinnamon
2 tsp cumin
2 tsp allspice

*Method:*

1. Combine all the rub ingredients together until well blended with no lumps.

Yield: About 8-9 oz.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks,

Heres more pics.













IMG_20140623_222301632_zpsoseq1knl.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Jun 25, 2014


















IMG_20140623_222237883_zpsmwv3nydr.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Jun 25, 2014


----------



## dandl93 (Jun 25, 2014)

FYI Coffee after being ground loses its flavor potency quite rapidly unlike other spices.I would try mixing all your spices together except the coffee. Add fresh ground coffee to your rub the day you plan to use it on the meat.

Dan


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 25, 2014)

We are not coffee drinkers.

My wife for some reason just picked it up to try.


----------



## dandl93 (Jun 25, 2014)

c farmer said:


> We are not coffee drinkers.
> 
> My wife for some reason just picked it up to try.


Coffee in a rub vs drinking a cup of coffee will be different for sure.I enjoy both but also grow coffee I am partial hahahahahahha

Dan


----------



## bill fusion (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey Noboundaries, Thanks for posting the coffee rub recipe.  I have made a couple, mostly just mixing stuff and not writing them down.  I've used them on steaks for grillin' and they've been pretty good.   I'll try this one on something for the smoker. Maybe I'll try to find a good brisket somewhere around here.


----------



## jerevil (Jul 5, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> My daughter's future father-in-law got me interested in adding coffee to rubs.  He has a coffee rub he uses that is great on ribs.
> 
> I haven't tried that particular Trader Joe's commercial coffee rub, but I've made a coffee rub from a recipe I've found online.  I've used it on a pork butt, a couple of chuckies, a brisket, and beef ribs.  It's pretty good and actually seems to enhance the meat better the second day, which is often the case regardless of what rub you use.
> 
> ...


Sounds great! Might try this on my pork loin.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 5, 2014)

Holy crap, I forgot I had this.  I need to try it.


----------



## smoking4fun (Sep 7, 2016)

Noboundaries said:


> My daughter's future father-in-law got me interested in adding coffee to rubs.  He has a coffee rub he uses that is great on ribs.
> 
> I haven't tried that particular Trader Joe's commercial coffee rub, but I've made a coffee rub from a recipe I've found online.  I've used it on a pork butt, a couple of chuckies, a brisket, and beef ribs.  It's pretty good and actually seems to enhance the meat better the second day, which is often the case regardless of what rub you use.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipe - I think I'm going to have to give this a try this weekend...don't know what I'm going to smoke, but I've been looking for a coffee rub to try.


----------

